# Canned pears



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Has anyone ever made pear preserves from canned pears? I bought a #10 can and googled and looked on Youtube, but can't find anyone who has done it.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I would assume that making Pear preserves would involve the same process as making Peach preserves or any other fruit preserve.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> I would assume that making Pear preserves would involve the same process as making Peach preserves or any other fruit preserve.


I don't have fresh pears, they are canned. Everyone around here cut all the fruit trees down and they are very expensive at the store. I am trying to make the preserves from the canned pears. I know how to make them from fresh fruit.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sure you can! Follow the recipe on your sure jell insert. You can also make pear butter the same as apple butter. I made a ginger vanilla pear butter this fall that was to DIE for!!


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

The Sure Jell website says they do not recommend using canned fruit, but I am going to try it anyway.


----------

